# GIK ArtPanels! Courtesy of GIK



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, I was the lucky winner of the ArtPanels! :jump:

But I have a story too...as probably all of us have encountered at some point, the delivery company handled them, uh, not so kindly, which was apparent by the conditions of the two boxes...:rant: There were a couple problems with it, nothing major that I couldn't fix fairly easily.

Long story short, I sent a message to our moderators about my overall experience, as I wanted to be sure that my post reflecting my experience was truthful, and not overly biased either. I then contacted GIK, specifically Glenn K. He calls me to talk about it the next day. We spoke at length. By that, I mean we had a good conversation, friendly and professional guy. He apologized for the problems. He offers to send me another set. _He offered to send me another set_ *while keeping the ones I've already received*... Now, I had sent him pics of the damaged boxes, along with a pic of them hanging on my wall, so when you see the pics, you'll realize that they are certainly fine, so of course I wasn't about to accept his offer. They're very nice, and my wife and I send our thanks out to Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics, especially Glenn K, who evidently takes care of his customers, what seems like a rarity at times nowadays.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those look really nice there. 

I've seen some banging around before on boxes but they might as well have just ripped those apart. Unbelievable. 

Sorry for the hassle.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

They look great.:T A while back I won a bass trap from GIK and the delivery guy left the box out in the rain and by the time I got home it was completly soaked. I dried it out and the wood warped a little on the top but not enough for me to complain. I wish these shippers would take better care of their customers but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Glenn at GIK told me that shipping is typically pretty good, with most arriving unscathed. One out of every large lot gets pummeled and they have to send a replacement. He said one incident that stood out in his mind was returned with tire tracks over the box 

That location was the only place to hang them as the back wall is full of shuttered windows, another has only a railing to below (no wall), and you can see the other two directions in the pictures. I wasn't sure how they would look with the turned corner, but very pleased :T I think they'll be effective there too, but I've not used REW. One things for sure, that wall will never look the same... thanks GIK and HTS! :sn:


----------



## tsaelee (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, those look fantastic! I wonder if they can put your own pictures on them.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As long as the pics are:

- of high enough resolution to tolerate the scaling
- in a format we can read (pretty open here)
- in a proper aspect ratio or croppable to fit

there is no problem using your pics

Bryan


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

The corner location looks great. Congratulations.


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL.
you are a lucky fellow


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow! These look encredible nice and cool. Your're a lucky man.

I'd love to have three of these with 244 thickness on each sidewall. It would be nice though if GIK could get the prices down on art panels, including delivery prices to Europe.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish we could get the prices down too but not likely. What we get charged for the printing is a huge portion of the price - and we don't have the multi-hundred percent markup on it either. 

Shipping is what it is unfortunately. We're not exactly getting rich on shipping charges. Believe me, if we could find a cheaper alternative, we would use it. Right now, the best way was to simply open a factory there. We'll be adding products along the way to the UK shop. Printed panels, not sure on that one. Materials in general are more expensive in the UK than here in the States. I can't even imagine what the printing would cost there.

We can do 244's with prints though.

Bryan


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Perhaps you guys might move toward handling the printing in-house in the future? Sometimes cost effective, sometimes not...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not any time soon. The machine to do this type of printing is close to $1m. Don't think we quite have the volume to pay for something like that, much less maintain it, an operator, etc. I wish we did...

Bryan


----------

